

My last project: Amazon Associates Product Links Ad Network, feedbacks? - bustamove

Is the message about what we do clear ? i would like to know if the HN community thinks that 'normal people' and not hackers will understand the site. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot! http://adwizzy.com
======
pw
Since the site doesn't look very polished, my first concern as a consumer
would be whether or not your service is legitimate. Is what you're doing
within Amazon's ToS? (I'm not suggesting that it's not, but that would be a
question I'd ask.)

Also, where are you getting your data for behavioral targeting? Your
explanation doesn't really say.

------
kyleterry
Cool product, but how do you deal with privacy issues ?

